# [XULRUNNER] Impossible de le compiler - (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

Voulant installer la dernière version de gnome-light, j'avais émergé la version 3.1.1-r1 de python parce que je l'avais démasqué. Et en compilant xulrunner, j'ai cette erreur :

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-2", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

 *

 * Can't run java-config --help

 * Have you upgraded python recently but haven't

 * run python-updater yet?

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xulrunner-1.9.1.6.ebuild, line   51:  Called java-pkg-opt-2_pkg_setup

 *      java-pkg-opt-2.eclass, line   45:  Called java-pkg_init

 *        java-utils-2.eclass, line 2067:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Can't run java-config --help"

 *  The die message:

 *   Can't run java-config --help

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.6/temp/die.env'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info
```

J'ai donc essayé de supprimé python-3.1.1-r1 pour ensuite reémergé python-2.6.4, mais toujours la même erreur, et j'ai un :

```
# python-updater

bash: python-updater: command not found
```

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Thu Jan 21, 2010 5:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # python-updater
> 
> ...

 

Le package app-admin/python-updater est-il installé ?

Normalement, il devrait l'être puisque c'est une dépendance de dev-lang/python !

Encore faudrait-il être sûr que l'emerge de python s'est déroulé correctement ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

C'est bizarre, parce que quand je fait un emerge -auv python, emerge m'affiche aucun paquet Oo. Même pas un paquet à réinstaller.

Sinon, est-ce qu'il faudrait que je recompile java pour que xulrunner marche ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

Vérifie ce que t'as demandé ghoti et fait voir stp un #eselect python list ? (et ton #emerge --info tant qu'on y est)

btw, pour réinstaller correctement python : passe par les options "-a1v"   :Wink:   (cf. man emerge)

----------

## d2_racing

Très bizarre en effet, on dirait que sa nouvelle version de python n'est pas active à première vue.

----------

## Damiatux

Voici mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_1600+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Jan 2010 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa avi berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx divx4linux dri dts dvd emacs esd firefox foomaticdb fortran gcj gdbm gimp-print gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml iconv java live mmx modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugins nvidia oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection screen sdl session spl ssl stream svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff unicode win32codecs wxwindows x86 xmms xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse speedo xtt" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

eselect python list :

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *
```

J'ai fait un emerge -a1v python, mais rien à faire, ça compile toujours pas.

Sinon quand je fais un python-updater, rien de s'affiche. Alors peut-être que c'est parce que c'est toujours la version 2.6.4, ou alors un bug, j'en sas rien.

----------

## boozo

Je m'excuse mais pourrais-tu être un peu plus précis  :Sad: 

i.e. ça ne compile pas mais quoi ? python ? ok je force le trait mais c'est pour l'exemple - pour xulrunner le message d'erreur sur l'emerge est-il toujours identique ?

Si oui... question bête mais sait-on jamais, as tu un jdk d'installé ? si oui lequel ? (*) En complément, est-ce que le package dev-java/java-config (qui est une dépendance stricte de jdk et qui fournit les scripts java-config{-2}) est-il là ?

Même question pour python-updater : au départ il ne trouvais pas la commande... et là ? il ne fait rien ok mais "il" dit quelque chose en te rendant la main ?

Edit: (*) au fait j'y pense, xulrunner a-t-il le useflag "java" activé chez toi ?

----------

## Damiatux

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Je m'excuse mais pourrais-tu être un peu plus précis 

 C'est pas grave, je marque souvent des choses qui ne sont pas très précises.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> i.e. ça ne compile pas mais quoi ? python ? ok je force le trait mais c'est pour l'exemple - pour xulrunner le message d'erreur sur l'emerge est-il toujours identique ?

 C'est xulrunner qui ne compile toujours pas affichant toujours la même erreur.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Si oui... question bête mais sait-on jamais, as tu un jdk d'installé ? si oui lequel ? (*) En complément, est-ce que le package dev-java/java-config (qui est une dépendance stricte de jdk et qui fournit les scripts java-config{-2}) est-il là ?

 Ouais tout est ok. Pour le jdk, c'est le paquet virtual/jdk qui est installé. Peut-être d'autres, j'ai pas vérifier.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Même question pour python-updater : au départ il ne trouvais pas la commande... et là ? il ne fait rien ok mais "il" dit quelque chose en te rendant la main ?

 Quand je mets la commande python-updater, la commande marche, mais ne m'affiche strictement rien. Même pas un retour à la ligne.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Edit: (*) au fait j'y pense, xulrunner a-t-il le useflag "java" activé chez toi ?

 Oui, il est activé.

----------

## boozo

Bon alors il reste encore à vérifier si tu as bien le package dev-java/java-config !! (normalement oui mais bon ça coûte rien de vérifier)

Ensuite si tu n'as que le jdk par défaut via virtual/jdk tu peux vérifier que blackdown est bien actif via #java-config oubien #eselect java-vm list (en fonction)

Pour les vérifs concernant python : si ton système gratte quelques secondes et que le shell te rend la main alors c'est que tout est bon a priori. En revanche, si elle ne te rend pas la main mais tourne et consomme de la ressource (vérifier avec top ou ps) alors il faut attendre un peu car ça peut quand même durer longtemps le temps qu'il checke tout ; et sinon c'est qu'il y a un problème avec et tu peux tenter de le recompiler (cad app-admin/python-updater et idem pour java-config d'ailleurs)

----------

## Damiatux

Oui j'ai bien java-config d'installé. Le # eselect java-vm list donne ça :

```
Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   sun-jdk-1.6  system-vm
```

Pour python-updater, il gratte bien quelques secondes.

----------

## boozo

Vérifie si tu as les 2 slots d'installés à la fois (0) et (2)

Et ensuite tente de réinstaller java-config via #emerge -1v =dev-java/java-config:2

----------

## Damiatux

C'est-à-dire les 2 slots ?

----------

## boozo

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> C'est-à-dire les 2 slots ?

 

En version courte : la notion de "slots" est une fonctionnalité de portage qui permet à plusieurs versions différentes d'un même package de coexister sans interactions et que l'on peut activer sélectivement (i.e. avoir kde3.x et 4.x en simultané)

Rejette un oeil à la doc de portage et ses fonctionalités   :Wink: 

```

[I] dev-java/java-config

     Available versions:

        (0)     1.3.7-r1

        (2)     2.1.8-r1 2.1.9-r1 2.1.9-r2 ~2.1.10!t

     Installed versions:  2.1.9-r2(2)(09:36:24 18/01/2010)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/

     Description:         Java environment configuration tool

```

----------

## Damiatux

Et comment je fais pour trouver les slots de java-config ?

----------

## boozo

Le plus simple/utile : installe eix si ce n'est déjà fait, (au besoin) fait un #eix-update && eix dev-java/java-config et tu devrais avoir la sortie que j'ai posté.

Edit: Et je réitère, si tu n'as que la version 2.x : refait ensuite un #emerge -1v java-config:2

Edit 2: A tenter ensuite en fonction du résultat (encore que je ne vois pas en quoi javatoolkit serait lié au pb mais bon   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Damiatux

YAHOO ! (nan pas la marque...)

Ça marche enfin.  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup.

----------

## boozo

Great !   :Smile: 

Pourrais-tu juste préciser comment pour ceux qui vendront ensuite ?

ps:/ au fait   :Embarassed:  tu vas me prendre pour un chi*** mais tant pis et c'est pour la prochaine fois surtout : la synthaxe concédée pour le titre c'est "(Résolu)" à la fin... tu l'as mis je sais mais si je dis çà c'est que quand les variantes se multiplient à chaque nouvel arrivant on aura une foire pas possible au fil du temps et bon, voilà quoi c'est plus mieux sur la page quand c'est homogène et on peut indiquer aux autres de regarder en première page du forum pour l'exemple  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai regardé si java-config avait plusieurs slots. Comme c'était le cas, j'ai donc fait un # emerge -1v java-config:2, et ça a marché. Tout simple quoi.

PS : C'est fait !

----------

## boozo

OK   :Wink: 

Et juste pour te préciser que - car j'ai relu ton emerge --info entre temps et si j'avais ouvert un brin les yeux, j'aurais vu dessuite tu avais uniquement le slot (2) et non les deux (0) et (2) - sans celà c'aurait pu être un bug où un pb lié à une mauvaise désinstallation et c'était le pourquoi de mes questions.

En résumé donc, java-config:0 n'est normalement plus nécessaire en usage standard et ton système tournera très bien avec la seule version (2).

ps: 'erci ! ^^

----------

